# lg smart tv standard dns settings



## rozgar (Mar 8, 2014)

screwed up my dns setting and did not record original settings, is there a way to find the originals
thanks gary


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

normally this are set to automatic and pick up the DNS settings in the router 
if you want to use an public DNS - try google DNS server IP address - which is 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4


----------

